# Philosophical Meme Quotes



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 25, 2012)

Feel free to post any and all philosophical memes that you like, discuss if you want.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2012)

inb4 "Philosoraptor" cn


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 25, 2012)

Neil Degrasse


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 25, 2012)

View attachment 2420320

Who would have thought eh?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2012)

I liked it so much I reposted it visibly. Hope you don't mind. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2012)

This one just had me bark noisy laughter. cn


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 25, 2012)

^ omg lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 25, 2012)

Dude i've never seen those, they are awesome, keep sharing please.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 26, 2012)

I really like this one. 




The thumbnail pic is one of my favorites.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 26, 2012)

...Strife, I'd like to comment on the thumbnail picture that you like. Do you realize that 'all of religion' means the opposing side that is a part of the chicanery, also?

...chicane - fight. I choose to chicane against your chart and speak like the negative space in the document. Freely, and supporting.

 just playing, dude.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 26, 2012)

Chicanery is the use of trickery to achieve a political, financial, or legal purpos_e.

_Chicane is to deceive or to trick someone.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/chicanery?s=t -Chicanery

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/chicane?s=t -Chicane

But you're good, i know you're just playing.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2012)

Chicanery sounds like "knockin' on her back door". cn


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's another.

Why does it only show up as a thumbnail, and how do i post it as a pic? Anyone know?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2012)

I do it the primitive way:
right-click, select "Copy Image, ctrl-V into reply box. I did yours:







...and added one other. cn







...and another.


----------



## dashcues (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 26, 2012)

Figured it out!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 26, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Chicanery sounds like "knockin' on her back door". cn


...to me chicane (in my french canuck upbringing) is fight. Sometimes, it has been a chicane to gain entry, yes


----------



## Dr Kynes (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Dr Kynes (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 26, 2012)

Some awesome stuff in here guys, lets keep it going. 

&#8220;I can live with doubt and uncertainty and not knowing. I think it's much more interesting to live not knowing than to have answers which might be wrong. I have approximate answers and possible beliefs and different degrees of uncertainty about different things, but I am not absolutely sure of anything and there are many things I don't know anything about, such as whether it means anything to ask why we're here. I don't have to know an answer. I don't feel frightened not knowing things, by being lost in a mysterious universe without any purpose, which is the way it really is as far as I can tell.&#8221; 
&#8213; Richard P. Feynman


----------



## Dr Kynes (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 26, 2012)

^ How does that have anything to do with philosophy?


----------



## Dr Kynes (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 26, 2012)

^ Now that's more like it!

"It doesn't matter how beautiful your theory is, it doesn't matter how smart you are. If it doesn't agree with experiment, it's wrong."

-Richard Feynman


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Dr Kynes (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Dr Kynes (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Dr Kynes (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Dr Kynes (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 26, 2012)

...................


----------



## dashcues (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 26, 2012)

How do you post a picture without having to type anything?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> How do you post a picture without having to type anything?


I just ctrl-V, and RIU accepts an image as "long enough". cn


----------



## ArcticGranite (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2012)

^^ ohhh man I read his book _Man's Search for Meaning_. It depressed me awfully. cn


----------



## ArcticGranite (Nov 27, 2012)

Just read it on my recent vacation. Can't say it was joyful but I was amazed at the resiliency of the human spirit. I agree with his or was it Nietzsche's quote? "Those who have a why to live can bear almost any how". Frankl observes that a lot of the survivors had a "why" and we're lucky. And a lot of folks that did have a "why" weren't lucky- that did depress me.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 27, 2012)

ArcticGranite said:


> Just read it on my recent vacation. Can't say it was joyful but I was amazed at the resiliency of the human spirit. I agree with his or was it Nietzsche's quote? "Those who have a why to live can bear almost any how". Frankl observes that a lot of the survivors had a "why" and we're lucky. And a lot of folks that did have a "why" weren't lucky- that did depress me.


A mans search for meaning, by Viktor E. Franktl? 

Do i have that right? This sounds like a book i would be interested in reading, let me know if thats what i should be getting please.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ^^ ohhh man I read his book _Man's Search for Meaning_. It depressed me awfully. cn


...hi neer, when I read this I kind of played with the word meaning. "mean"ing > the quest for balance. Just thought I'd post this because it pulled me from the word depressed.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...hi neer, when I read this I kind of played with the word meaning. "mean"ing > the quest for balance. Just thought I'd post this because it pulled me from the word depressed.


Meanie.  cn


----------



## dashcues (Nov 27, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> A mans search for meaning, by Viktor E. Franktl?
> 
> Do i have that right? This sounds like a book i would be interested in reading, let me know if thats what i should be getting please.


That's it Z.S.
Read at your own risk.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## greenswag (Nov 27, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I really like this one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2420675
> ...


My god I need this and I should have people forced to read it before trying to argue with me, and then sign on a dotted line below stating that they have read it and understand and agree to be kicked in the shin if they violate said contract.


----------



## greenswag (Nov 27, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Here's another.
> 
> Why does it only show up as a thumbnail, and how do i post it as a pic? Anyone know?









I give you my first born for posting this, please treat him or her well.

I'm loving this thread, now for my contribution, one of my favorite quotes.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 28, 2012)

Sounds about right.


----------



## Murfy (Nov 28, 2012)

Don't sweat the petty-

pet, the sweaty.

-murfy


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 28, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> View attachment 2423064
> 
> Sounds about right.


Proof = Natural = Observable by intellect = Ok, why not?
Supernatural = Intellect in an accord with nature = x-ray vision  (or, that which supplies the intellect with stuff to calculate) = Ok, why not?


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 28, 2012)

^ I don't think i understand what you're trying to say Eye.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 28, 2012)

...which part?


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 28, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> Proof = Natural = Observable by intellect = Ok, why not?
> Supernatural = Intellect in an accord with nature = x-ray vision  (or, that which supplies the intellect with stuff to calculate) = Ok, why not?


 ^^^ I don't understand any of that......


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 28, 2012)

^ just think about it.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2012)

I tried, and my head hurts. Equating "natural" with "provable" ... I think not. I equate "provable" with "mathematical", a subset of "abstract". A natural law that is 100% consistent in our observations of its validity still is not proven, due to the irreducibly subjective nature of human engagement. Jmo. cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 28, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I tried, and my head hurts. Equating "natural" with "provable" ... I think not. I equate "provable" with "mathematical", a subset of "abstract". A natural law that is 100% consistent in our observations of its validity still is not proven, due to the irreducibly subjective nature of human engagement. Jmo. cn


...natural as in mechanical. Reverse engineer-able. Also, a lot of those posts were fairly asinine. Please allow for sarcasm, and me being snide in my own way


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...natural as in mechanical. Reverse engineer-able. Also, a lot of those posts were fairly asinine. Please allow for sarcasm, and me being snide in my own way


OK, why not?  cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 28, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> OK, why not?  cn


...nifty


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 28, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> ^^^ I don't understand any of that......


*Sorry, you need more points before you can use this image. Please try again using another image.*


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 28, 2012)

I always liked this sentence from Dawkins, and I recite it often - 

The God of the Old Testament is arguably the most unpleasant character in all fiction: jealous and proud of it; a petty, unjust, unforgiving control-freak; a vindictive, bloodthirsty ethnic cleanser; a misogynistic, homophobic, racist, infanticidal, genocidal, filicidal, pestilential, megalomaniacal, sadomasochistic, capriciously malevolent bully.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2012)

"when the gods were petty and cruel". cn

[video=youtube;U-tyFqjfSIA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-tyFqjfSIA[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 29, 2012)

^ lol

[video=youtube;NMQrORyQnEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMQrORyQnEA[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 29, 2012)

"The aim of science is not to open the door to infinite wisdom but to set a limit to infinite error." - Bertolt Brecht


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 29, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> "The aim of science is not to open the door to infinite wisdom but to set a limit to infinite error." - Bertolt Brecht


...I dig it. I think the door is always open. Or, so they say


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...I dig it. I think the door is always open. Or, so they say


If you're a taxonomist ... the door is a jar.


----------



## kpmarine (Nov 29, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> If you're a taxonomist ... the door is a jar.


Hey! Put a lid on it!


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 29, 2012)

Do i have enough points for this one yet Eye? lol


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2012)

kpmarine said:


> Hey! Put a lid on it!


I could not contain myself. cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 29, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Do i have enough points for this one yet Eye? lol


...dunno!  His 'anti-religious' quotes are out of context. Does that quote extend to the idea that he belittled people over their own convictions? -1 point if you say yes


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 30, 2012)

How is that taken out of context? Links please? 

No, i don't think he was belittling people... even if that may have been the outcome, i think he was merely voicing his opinion and it just so happens that some people take offense to it.


----------



## dashcues (Nov 30, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> How is that taken out of context? Links please?
> 
> No, i don't think he was belittling people... even if that may have been the outcome, i think he was merely voicing his opinion and it just so happens that some people take offense to it.


This quote comes from a letter written by Einstein as a response to Eric Gutkind's book "Choose Life, The Biblical Call To Revolt".
The last verse "which are nevertheless pretty childish" is questionable.
The handwriting seems to read:
die Bibel eine Sammlung ehrwürdiger, aber doch reichlich primitiver Legenden. Keine noch so feinsinnige Auslegung 
which would correspond with:
"the Bible, a collection of honorable, but still primitive legends. No matter how subtle an interpretation.."

Interpolation?

But I get your point Z.S.
Einstein was voicing his opinion.

You can see the unabridged English version here:http://uncertaintist.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/einstein-letter-gutkind-excerpts.pdf

Anyhow...hopefully this won't turn into a debate about Einstein's beliefs.
Cause...who knows?...

One more quote from him that hopefully we can all agree on:
*The religious geniuses of all ages have been distinguished by this kind of religious feeling, which knows no dogma and no God conceived in man's image; so that there can be no church whose central teachings are based on it. Hence it is precisely among the heretics of every age that we find men who were filled with this highest kind of religious feeling and were in many cases regarded by their contemporaries as atheists, sometimes also as saints. Looked at in this light, men like Democritus, Francis of Assisi, and Spinoza are closely akin to one another. *
*&#8213; Albert Einstein, The World as I See It


*


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 1, 2012)

i just thought this was funny.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 1, 2012)

dashcues said:


> This quote comes from a letter written by Einstein as a response to Eric Gutkind's book "Choose Life, The Biblical Call To Revolt".
> The last verse "which are nevertheless pretty childish" is questionable.
> The handwriting seems to read:
> die Bibel eine Sammlung ehrwürdiger, aber doch reichlich primitiver Legenden. Keine noch so feinsinnige Auslegung &#8230;
> ...


...100% correct that our appraisals of his beliefs are just that - a collection of opinions 

"The most beautiful and most profound emotion we can experience is the sensation of the mysterious. It is the fundamental emotion that stands at the cradle of true art and true science. He who knows it not and can no longer wonder, no longer feel amazement, is as good as dead, a snuffed-out candle. To know that what is impenetrable to us really exists, manifesting itself as the highest and the most radiant beauty which our dull faculties can comprehend only in their most elementary forms - this knowledge, this feeling, is at the center of true religiousness. What is the meaning of human life, or of organic life altogether? To answer this question at all implies a religion. Is there any sense then, you ask, in putting it? I answer, the man who regards his own life, and that of his fellow-creatures, as meaningless is not merely unfortunate but almost disqualified for life." Albert Einstein.

...so far as I can see, there is no device that can pronounce 'true art' and 'true science'. But, we all know when it is 'true art' and 'true science'. It resonates.

edit: "at the cradle of" - major implications, imo.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 1, 2012)

Share some memes bro, i liked that. I love Lao Tzu


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Dec 1, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


Love the pig one lol.

"I think therefore I am NOT. Only when the mind is silent, I am"
Im sure the source I got that from isnt the author.


----------



## ArcticGranite (Dec 2, 2012)

"All bibles are man made"... Thomas Alva Edison


----------



## Dr Kynes (Dec 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> If you're a taxonomist ... the door is a jar.


and if you're a taxidermist then the John Dory is a plaque


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 8, 2012)

Thought this was neet, actually just found out what Cosmicism is tonight... pretty cool.

Howard Phillips Lovecraft on "Cosmicism"

"the human race will disappear. Other races will appear and disappear in turn. The sky will become icy and void, pierced by the feeble light of half-dead stars. Which will also disappear. Everything will disappear. And what human beings do is just as free of sense as the free motion of elementary particles. Good, evil, morality, feelings? Pure 'Victorian fictions'.

I think i may read a few of his books if i can get my hands on some pdf files or something.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Dec 9, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Thought this was neet, actually just found out what Cosmicism is tonight... pretty cool.
> 
> Howard Phillips Lovecraft on "Cosmicism"
> 
> ...


ahh H.P.L. Who but the master could find the root function of an equation bounded by the mathematics of madness. 

the fleeting lives, civilizations and species of mortal creatures are merely footnotes in the grand drama played out by the Elder Gods, and this pitiful universe merely the field on which they stage their games. 

best you not look too long into the void.

Nietzsche was wrong, the abyss has not the eyes or the will to peer back into you, but the things spawned in the abyss will be drawn to the fool who dares peek behind the veil. Try not to listen to the whispers in the dark, their voices scratching at the inside of your skull. Never Alone, Never Alone, Never Alone... The whispers hurt.


----------



## dashcues (Dec 9, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Thought this was neet, actually just found out what Cosmicism is tonight... pretty cool.
> 
> Howard Phillips Lovecraft on "Cosmicism"
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie Z.S.,He's difficult to read.But I don't think you'll have any trouble.
Try this site. http://www.feedbooks.com/
They have quite a bit of his work there for free.Downloadable to PDF. Some other great classics there too.

"The most merciful thing in the world,I think,is the ability of the human mind to correlate all its contents.We live on a placid island of ignorance in the midst of black seas of infinity;and it was not meant that we should voyage far."


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2012)

That is one of the creepiest cartoons I've ever seen ... cn


----------



## greenswag (Dec 10, 2012)

HP Lovecraft is one of my all time favorite writers, I am always amazed at how few people know him, even my past english and writing teachers!

You can google hp lovecraft and there is a website with almost all of his works for free. It might be hplovecraft.com even but dont hold me to that, but its damn close to that name.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 10, 2012)

...Jodie Foster


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2012)

Found a real beaut. cn


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 14, 2012)

lmfao i love this one!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2012)

This is totally off topic ... but I had to share this with eye. "That's not her lap." cn


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 14, 2012)

^I don't get that one, i suck... but i just looked at this and it made ma laugh so hard, it's off topic too whatever.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2012)

It's almost not worth explaining ... the Nürburgring is considered a "reference racetrack" and a car's time around it (one lap) is considered the ultimate stat of its road prowess. cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 15, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> It's almost not worth explaining ... the Nürburgring is considered a "reference racetrack" and a car's time around it (one lap) is considered the ultimate stat of its road prowess. cn


...F1'ce, not twice


----------



## dashcues (Dec 15, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


>


It's 3:30 in the F$%king morning.Dead tired and I just finished my last post on another site, ironically about homosexuality,gay marriage,and the bible.(not quit,i'll be back at 'em tomorrow.dang christians!..hahaha)
So I come here,kinda chill the mind out for a minute before nighty-nite,and see this pic.Let me say,It couldn't have come at a more appropriate time.

I don't know if my little rep will even show up,so if it don't,let me just say thanks bro.This pic made my night.


----------



## dashcues (Dec 15, 2012)

And to contribute....





&#8203;


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 15, 2012)

this one gave me a laugh


----------



## Dr Kynes (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 21, 2012)

Dr Kynes said:


>


It's like Crouching Tiger meets Looper...


----------



## Dr Kynes (Dec 21, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> It's like Crouching Tiger meets Looper...


check out the film Fong Sai Yuk. 

yes, mom's kung fu is just too strong. plus its a great film.


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 23, 2012)

"I guess I'm occasionally disappointed when people are quick to argue points that sidestep or entirely ignore larger messages that await the attention of us all." 


-NDTyson


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 23, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> "I guess I'm occasionally disappointed when people are quick to argue points that sidestep or entirely ignore larger messages that await the attention of us all."
> 
> 
> -NDTyson


[youtube]4AerxnPNKdE[/youtube]

I bet he gets so much pussy it's not even fair, and it's probably the good kind of pussy, too, the quiet librarian, reserved teachers aid, conservative biochemist undergrad... Enjoy it Niel, you deserve it (brofist).


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> [youtube]4AerxnPNKdE[/youtube]
> 
> I bet he gets so much pussy it's not even fair, and it's probably the good kind of pussy, too, the quiet librarian, reserved teachers aid, conservative biochemist undergrad... Enjoy it Niel, you deserve it (brofist).


 Ohhhhh man would I like to get a librarian all Dewey. cn


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## kpmarine (Jan 9, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


>


I normally just look at the pictures here, but I had to say this one made me laugh. It's so very true too. haha


----------



## dashcues (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;mOY1y2SpD4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOY1y2SpD4o[/video]

"Love with your heart, use your head for everything else." - Captain Disillusion


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 17, 2013)

True....


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 17, 2013)

^ bravo!

........


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Dr Kynes (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jan 29, 2013)

I made this one, lol.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jan 29, 2013)

I want to share this as cannabiner's fourth post on the first page of this thread made me think of it. 

http://youtu.be/68VyNhrA47Q?t=3m7s


----------



## longman (Jan 29, 2013)

I hope I look like the Dos Equis dude when I'm his age. Though I prefer the pictures of him with a couple babes on his arms.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nobody like Sagan..


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Nobody like Sagan..


I liked him less after he used Arecibo to send the "Diner is open" signal to the hungry cosmos. cn


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 31, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I liked him less after he used Arecibo to send the "Diner is open" signal to the hungry cosmos. cn


Why is that?


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 31, 2013)

Experience has proven that the simplest method of securing a silent weapon and gaining control of the public is to keep the public undisciplined and ignorant of the basic system principles on the one hand, while keeping them confused, disorganized, and distracted with matters of no real importance on the other hand. 

This is achieved by: 

- disengaging their minds; sabotaging their mental activities; providing a low-quality program of public education in mathematics, logic, systems design and economics; and discouraging technical creativity. 

- engaging their emotions, increasing their self-indulgence and their indulgence in emotional and physical activities, by: unrelenting emotional affrontations and attacks (mental and emotional rape) by way of constant barrage of sex, violence, and wars in the media - especially the T.V. and the newspapers. 

- giving them what they desire - in excess - "junk food for thought" - and depriving them of what they really need. 

- rewriting history and law and subjecting the public to the deviant creation, thus being able to shift their thinking from personal needs to highly fabricated outside priorities. 

These preclude their interest in and discovery of the silent weapons of social automation technology. 
*The general rule is that there is a profit in confusion; the more confusion, the more profit.*


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 31, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I liked him less after he used Arecibo to send the "Diner is open" signal to the hungry cosmos. cn


Yea i have no idea what you are talking about lol.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 1, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Yea i have no idea what you are talking about lol.


The Voyager Golden Records are phonograph records which were included aboard both Voyager spacecraft, which were launched in 1977. They contain sounds and images selected to portray the diversity of life and culture on Earth.

The collection of images includes many photographs and diagrams both in black and white and color. The first images are of scientific interest, showing mathematical and physical quantities, the solar system and its planets, DNA, and human anatomy and reproduction. Care was taken to include not only pictures of humanity, but also some of animals, insects, plants and landscapes. Images of humanity depict a broad range of cultures. These images show food, architecture, and humans in portraits as well as going about their day to day lives. Many pictures are annotated with one or more indications of scales of time, size, or mass. Some images contain indications of chemical composition. All measures used on the pictures are defined in the first few images using physical references that are likely to be consistent anywhere in the universe.

In the movie Battlefield Earth an alien race finds the voyager probe and are interested in Earth because gold is extremely rare and valuable to them.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 1, 2013)

Why would that make CN like Sagan any less?


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 1, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Why would that make CN like Sagan any less?


I don't know about neer, but many people were upset because they saw it as a way of advertising a planet full of resources to a universe sure to be looking for resources.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 1, 2013)

Hmmmmm, that makes sense... but what if they are a peaceful species? Should we even take that chance? 
That's a neat idea, i've never thought of that.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Dr Kynes (Feb 2, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> In the movie Battlefield Earth


Y U mention L Ron Hubbard's Bullshit? 

every time somebody promotes a Hubbard property, a Thetan gets his wings.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## meechz 024 (Feb 2, 2013)

and thus religion exists so the masses could "forego the use of logic, reason & intellect and leave it up to the governments which they subconsciously see as their god/s because that is how the church thought them how to perceive. What a tragedy.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 4, 2013)

Arguing with Heisenberg is like...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 4, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> I don't know about neer, but many people were upset because they saw it as a way of advertising a planet full of resources to a universe sure to be looking for resources.


I'm not thinking of the record so much as the high-powered signal Sagan and colleagues squirted in the direction of M13 back in 1974. "We're delicious and defenseless!" cn

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arecibo_message


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 5, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> Arguing with Heisenberg is like...


...funny you should post this, I was just looking at this image yesterday - made for good laughs.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Been saying this for years...


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 15, 2013)

"Two bombs exploded without warning in a horrible terrorist attack today at the Boston Marathon, killing and injuring dozens. There's thousands of self-proclaimed psychics in America: Every goddamned one of them is worthless, and this is exactly why."
-Benjamin Radford

"The very powerful and the very stupid have one thing in common. Instead of altering their views to fit the facts, they alter the facts to fit their views... which can be very uncomfortable if you happen to be one of the facts that needs altering." &#8211; The Doctor (Tom Baker)


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 18, 2013)




----------

